# Looking for a furry guitartist and bassist for AC 2011!



## Koji (Nov 22, 2010)

I play the drums in suit and want to perform in the maquerade this year. Would be great if we could get a small furry band together. Send me an e-mail at Kojikomix@yahoo.com or a note on FA to www.furaffinity.net/user/kojikogel


----------



## Jude (Nov 22, 2010)

Koji said:


> I play the drums in suit and want to perform in the maquerade this year. Would be great if we could get a small furry band together. Send me an e-mail at Kojikomix@yahoo.com or a note on FA to www.furaffinity.net/user/kojikogel


 
Good freaking luck. From what I've heard, its incredibly difficult to play with paws on. Though it really depends on the paws.


----------



## 00vapour (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck 
(few bassists/population -> few furs/population -> few furs go to anthrocon/furry population)

Also, you ought to specify if the other members have to wear a fursuit onstage.


----------



## Koji (Nov 22, 2010)

Well they should wear a fursuit.. I know Dover plays the bass in suit at AC.. dunno if he's interested or not. And I've sen some furries play guitar in suit which is crazy.


----------



## Namrepus221 (Nov 22, 2010)

I know Beef Jerky and JTigerclaw have played guitar in suit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TMeaLtalQI <- Guitar with Beef Jerky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoERb34byyg <- Guitar with Beef Jerky II

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omTxV0oRIrs <- JTigerclaw (Only a little bit of it is him in suit playing it. I believe he get's the first 15 or so seconds of Blink 182's "dammit" then it switches to the original song.)

Might wanna ask them.


----------



## Koji (Nov 23, 2010)

Namrepus221 said:


> I know Beef Jerky and JTigerclaw have played guitar in suit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TMeaLtalQI <- Guitar with Beef Jerky
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoERb34byyg <- Guitar with Beef Jerky II
> ...




Hey thanks! I sent them messages hopefully one of them will be interested :3


----------

